# Andrey Malanichev Sharing His Knee Wrap Technique



## darksidefitness (Aug 16, 2013)

Andrey Malanichev Sharing His Knee Wrap Technique - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 16, 2013)

LMFAO that shits tight as hell


----------

